# Huron River Steelhead 2021-2022



## Levelpebble Angler

The fact you had gloves on is an indication that temps were better than what they are now. Lol


----------



## michcats

Yeah it def colder last year i noticed that when we were salmon fishing in tank tops this year lol


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Yea 80° on October 11th is no good for steelhead. Lookin like a few more days of warm weather then rain and dropping temps late this week and then fall will finally show up. Later this month we'll have steel to chase.


----------



## michcats

CHASE IS THE KEY WORD THERE!!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Looks as if things are about to improve.....for the angler and hunter alike. 
We could possibly be setting up for an amazing fall run on the H. But I've said things like this in the past......just to be let down. It's fun to dream!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Thats the tune Ive been singing since August. Lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Gabe T said:


> Anybody catching any yet, thinking about hitting flatrock dam on Tuesday, I’ve been getting a few on the west side so, if you don’t wanna post pm’s welcome


Dont you live near the grand? Why the hell would you come fish the huron?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

TroutFishingBear said:


> Dont you live near the grand? Why the hell would you come fish the huron?


Its possible to have good days on the Huron. Not real often but it happens. Gotta have perfect timing, presentations, river conditions, and luck. 
It is more of a spring thing than fall though.


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> Dont you live near the grand? Why the hell would you come fish the huron?


I actually live two hours from the grand, Huron is only an hour from me


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Makes sense then lol. I iust assumed you were closer to the grand since you said you were fishing 6th st dam b4 class. My bad.


----------



## Gabe T

Lol I had class at 3 pm and I left to go fishing at 5am


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Its possible to have good days on the Huron. Not real often but it happens. Gotta have perfect timing, presentations, river conditions, and luck.
> It is more of a spring thing than fall though.


Ive only caught like 6 steelhead from the huron...either 4 or 5 were fall fish. 

I may try it once or twice this yr, prolly november timeframe...drift a couple holes with bags n see what i get. Never had any salmon eggs before and always used plugs spoons or spinners...and from my past I know big rainbows rarely chase lures when its cold...much more likely to hit em on bait.

Good luck to all this yr.


----------



## Elk5012

I'm now 2.5 hours from the huron, used to be 15 min down the road. I will be driving down a quite few times this fall . I do pretty well but I've been fishing it a very long time. Call me crazy but I'll be driving past muskegon and the grand just to fish the huron.


----------



## Gabe T

Elk5012 said:


> I'm now 2.5 hours from the huron, used to be 15 min down the road. I will be driving down a quite few times this fall . I do pretty well but I've been fishing it a very long time. Call me crazy but I'll be driving past muskegon and the grand just to fish the huron.


Lol I’ll call u crazy 😂. All u tho homie


----------



## nighttime

TroutFishingBear said:


> Ive only caught like 6 steelhead from the huron...either 4 or 5 were fall fish.
> 
> I may try it once or twice this yr, prolly november timeframe...drift a couple holes with bags n see what i get. Never had any salmon eggs before and always used plugs spoons or spinners...and from my past I know big rainbows rarely chase lures when its cold...much more likely to hit em on bait.
> 
> Good luck to all this yr.


Definitely catch em all winter long on hardware. Slow your retrieve down and keep in run longer. Spawn can catch steel and day of year but does even better coming out fall when temperatures go 39* and below, but steel will hit lures mid winter for sho. Honestly wax worms and tube jugs are probably as deadly


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Still no steel in the Huron. 
62° as of an hour ago. 
Fished all morning and got 8 smallmouth.
Removed a bunch of the ribbons that have been hanging from tree limbs since they started the kayak rentals.


----------



## -db-

Yeah, they should have known those ribbons were going to end up in the water. Good on you for grabbing them.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Still no steel in the Huron.
> 62° as of an hour ago.
> Fished all morning and got 8 smallmouth.
> Removed a bunch of the ribbons that have been hanging from tree limbs since they started the kayak rentals.


Too bad those weren't all maglips you pulled from limbs!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Swampbuckster said:


> Too bad those weren't all maglips you pulled from limbs!


Funny you say that because I found this maglip next to a ribbon.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Ooh Double Eagle.


----------



## Drew86

Fishndude said:


> Not sure how high the water is downstream, but the French Landing dam in Belleville has 2 overflow "floodgates" running. They are just overflow chutes built into the dam, at different levels. When the water level hits the lowest one, if flows down that chute. When it gets to the higher one, it is flowing down both chutes. I don't think _*any*_ boats were going to get under the Rawsonville bridge, yesterday. lol The river is out f its banks below French Landing dam, and there is foam coming down at Huron River Dr. When there is foam in that part of the river, it is out of its banks.


Do you know if both floodgates are still running?


----------



## Fishndude

They weren't running this morning, which means the dam at Rawsonville got closed down a bit. Water below French Landing looking real high, and dirty.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Same at Flat Rock


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Reports?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fishing must be good.


----------



## Fishndude

I know someone who went 2/3 last week, or the week before, in Flatrock. He had a big fish trying to go over the overflow dam, and put the wood to it, breaking it off. He uses 10# leader. lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

May have to sneak fish fri morning b4 work in a couple holes...


----------



## michcats

Since its so quiet in here its time to go check ny spots this weekend lol


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

3 encounters of the insane fall silver bullets over the last 2 days. 1 on a spoon, 2 on shad raps.


----------



## Swampbuckster

L.P.A. in his craft and my crew in mine battled it out on the H today. We hopped our way around the river and both connected on some fish. It was great to be back on the ol Huron and finally get some fish in the boat. Streetwalker 3.0 and orange/tiger cranks worked well for us. Manged a never before Huron Double! Fish were in fast water for us. Water temp was 42.8. Kept one buck because he was bleeding pretty good. The hen and the other released. All fish had clipped adipose fins.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Yeehaw heck of a day swamp


----------



## michcats

You guys passed me yesterday glad you had success i had on quick hookup and lost her. I was on the bank by the tracks


----------



## Swampbuckster

michcats said:


> You guys passed me yesterday glad you had success i had on quick hookup and lost her. I was on the bank by the tracks


I thought that was you! Looks like.everyone got into some fish!


----------



## Grinnell

All of my chrome have come on either cranks or on wigglers- especially in the fall on the Huron


----------



## Grinnell

Amazing rig by the way. Love it


----------



## Migfishin

I got skunked two weeks ago floating Berkeley's pink floating mice tail in several locations starting from huroc and going downstream.

Will have to give it another shot with different presentations tomorrow morning now that water conditions sound better from everyone's posts.

Didn't want to snag a hot'n tot if they weren't there to begin with lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

Migfishin said:


> I got skunked two weeks ago floating Berkeley's pink floating mice tail in several locations starting from huroc and going downstream.
> 
> Will have to give it another shot with different presentations tomorrow morning now that water conditions sound better from everyone's posts.
> 
> Didn't want to snag a hot'n tot if they weren't there to begin with lol


Here today gone tomorrow typically how it goes on the Huron.


----------



## murdermittenkid

Swampbuckster said:


> L.P.A. in his craft and my crew in mine battled it out on the H today. We hopped our way around the river and both connected on some fish. It was great to be back on the ol Huron and finally get some fish in the boat. Streetwalker 3.0 and orange/tiger cranks worked well for us. Manged a never before Huron Double! Fish were in fast water for us. Water temp was 42.8. Kept one buck because he was bleeding pretty good. The hen and the other released. All fish had clipped adipose fins.
> View attachment 800019
> 
> View attachment 800018
> View attachment 800023



I seen you guys from the road. Man you guys looked comfy, love the space you have on that toon.


----------



## Swampbuckster

murdermittenkid said:


> I seen you guys from the road. Man you guys looked comfy, love the space you have on that toon.


Thought that was you who drove past. Yes, the Plug Tug is a game changer on the rivers for sure!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

A lot of leaves today, no fish.


----------



## Elk5012

Great to see steelhead being caught in the Huron. I really enjoyed fishing that river over the last 14 years. I pretty much learned every nook and cranny in the river and had good success. Sorry to say but looks like if I can get one trip down there a year I'll be lucky. I'm now figuring out the Grand as I make that my new home river. The Huron only gets better the more you figure it out. Good luck guys.


----------



## michcats

Mine was in a black and silver tot in fast water also


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Went 0 for 1 today in 4 hrs...lost a 9 or 10 lb buck steelhead...hit a number 15 panther martin on the swing. Came unbuttoned about 10 ft in front of me after a long battle.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Oh yeah. If you forgot your fishing pole and reel, and backpack with fishing equipment...I yelled and yelled and waited at the access and nobody came....so I put it in my vehicle...please pm with description of stuff and we can coordinate return...


----------



## Swampbuckster

While on the river Sunday, I got to thinking how easy a surf n turf Huron river style could play into effect as a very large doe stared me down broadside at 25 yards from the bank......compound or xbow was the only decision to make there for a bit........then I snapped out of it and had to tell myself: You are a law abiding citizen!!!!!  Catch the fish, let the deer walk!!!!

But boy did she look tasty!


----------



## Swampbuckster

The Plug Tug is full of gas and both battery's are at full charge. Tomorrow will bring wet weather but looking light enough to be a very fishy day. Waders and parkas are packed, along with some leftover venison taco meat with all the fixins mixed within. Coleman stove and a pan, some sour cream and hot sauce, tortillas and 4 celebratory PBRs upon the hopeful anticipated steelhead in the net. 

The adventure awaits!

I'd say that's my favorite part of winter steelheading. It's all about about adventure! It's the closest thing I can compare to being a child and taking a tent into the woods and pretending as if you've found a new and magical land uninhabited by man....I get to feeling this way on most MI rivers I fish during the winter. The solitude is my favorite part about it all. And when all things come together and a beautiful fish or two wild looking as wild can get, full of energy and muscle, smash a plug and fold that rod right in half! That's the thrill! That's the excitement! That's what keeps me begging for more!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I gotta make sure I stay kinda close to ya so I can smell lunch cookin up 😉


Swampbuckster said:


> The Plug Tug is full of gas and both battery's are at full charge. Tomorrow will bring wet weather but looking light enough to be a very fishy day. Waders and parkas are packed, along with some leftover venison taco meat with all the fixins mixed within. Coleman stove and a pan, some sour cream and hot sauce, tortillas and 4 celebratory PBRs upon the hopeful anticipated steelhead in the net.
> 
> The adventure awaits!
> 
> I'd say that's my favorite part of winter steelheading. It's all about about adventure! It's the closest thing I can compare to being a child and taking a tent into the woods and pretending as if you've found a new and magical land uninhabited by man....I get to feeling this way on most MI rivers I fish during the winter. The solitude is my favorite part about it all. And when all things come together and a beautiful fish or two wild looking as wild can get, full of energy and muscle, smash a plug and fold that rod right in half! That's the thrill! That's the excitement! That's what keeps me begging for more!


----------



## Wyandotte

TroutFishingBear said:


> Oh yeah. If you forgot your fishing pole and reel, and backpack with fishing equipment...I yelled and yelled and waited at the access and nobody came....so I put it in my vehicle...please pm with description of stuff and we can coordinate return...


If you don't hear from anyone here in a few days, post something on the Downriver and Friends Facebook page.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished today from 7:30 until 11:00. Ended up with just a skipper but boy was it a pretty little fish. He put on quite the air show for us, jumping at least 5 times! He gave all he could. Right pectoral fin was clipped. That one went home with my fishing partner for his dinner. It was hard for me to filet for him and give those both away.....boy did they look tasty!
Water was on the rise quickly and leaves began to get real bad with the elevated flows pulling them from the shorelines. We did watch two guys land a nice steelhead in front of us while we were taking a break from the rain beneath the Fort st bridge heat and eating our venison tacos. Phone went down shortly after we landed the fish so no pics today. We did feel lucky to land the one with the conditions at hand. Going to try to harvest a doe tomorrow morning.....depending on the snow fall we get for Sunday, maybe heading West to the Grand, and if things are sloppy, probably heading East to the Huron.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

At least ya hit one. Definitely a few in there now...just about getting lucky and getting that lure in front of their face. Covering water on the ole huron is the key.


----------



## Swampbuckster

There he is.


----------



## brian0013

Man I got some time off next weekend might have to give it a go ! Some nice looking fish thanks for the report swamp


----------



## BobberDown?

@creaturecontrol

Send me a message, I cant send you one for some reason.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Went 3-3 this afternoon 22" 25" and 27" all thick healthy fish full of fight.
Water was 37° with about 2' of visibility, I only got fowled up by leaves a few times, and
0 other anglers seen.
Silver and blue in the slower water.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Looks like they left the fast water then. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Swampbuckster

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Went 3-3 this afternoon 22" 25" and 27" all thick healthy fish full of fight.
> Water was 37° with about 2' of visibility, I only got fowled up by leaves a few times, and
> 0 other anglers seen.
> Silver and blue in the slower water.
> View attachment 801559
> View attachment 801558
> 
> View attachment 801557


That's the way to do it! Good job man. Hopefully the front doesn't screw too much up and I can find one or two of the three you let go tomorrow!


----------



## Migfishin

Anybody ever have success in the early hours, 6:30-9 a.m. on the Huron?

Those three are nice @Levelpebble Angler


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Migfishin said:


> Anybody ever have success in the early hours, 6:30-9 a.m. on the Huron?
> 
> I fish before work quite often. I have had more luck in the spring than fall but its possible to get them early in the day.


----------



## Migfishin

Awesome, I just got out of work and will have to beat swamp to those three you let go. 

I will even sing to them the song of my people
"Here fishy fishy" 🎶


----------



## Swampbuckster

It was a tough day for us starting at daybreak but put my friend on his first fishafter covering a ton of water. Landed this nice hen on an orange crankbait. Saw a lot of deer, even two that took a swim, 2 bald eagles, and a few herons. Good day on the Huron!


----------



## Elk5012

Hey nice one, you been doing pretty well on the river down there. Figures I move up north and the fish finally start moving in the Huron river. I've never seen such good reports like this year, keep up the good work fella's.


----------



## SeanRoss86

Do Huron steelhead every eat beads or spawn sacks? New to the river.


----------



## Gabe T

SeanRoss86 said:


> Do Huron steelhead every eat beads or spawn sacks? New to the river.


si


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

SeanRoss86 said:


> Do Huron steelhead every eat beads or spawn sacks? New to the river.


They are eating all the king and coho eggs that are flowing down all the gravel spawning areas right now....


----------



## TroutFishingBear

What king and coho eggs


----------



## ausable_steelhead

TroutFishingBear said:


> What king and coho eggs


Saw both on Thanksgiving in the Au Sable believe it or not. With that said, the gravel dip bite is over. Transition runs and soft holes now


----------



## Fishndude

I haven't seen a King in the Huron in probably 25 years, and I haven't even heard of Cohos being in there. Granted, I am not on the river much. I can't imagine there are enough Kings and/or Coho spawning in there to create streams of eggs flowing down.


----------



## Swampbuckster

SeanRoss86 said:


> Do Huron steelhead every eat beads or spawn sacks? New to the river.


Most definitely. All steelhead will hit a bead or spawn sack.


Fishndude said:


> I haven't seen a King in the Huron in probably 25 years, and I haven't even heard of Cohos being in there. Granted, I am not on the river much. I can't imagine there are enough Kings and/or Coho spawning in there to create streams of eggs flowing down.


Coho do get caught once in a a while on the Huron although they are strays from elsewhere. An Atlantic was caught a few years back as well.

I caught a steelhead two years ago on the Huron that had a few single Coho eggs In its stomach upon inspecting.


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Well not a steelhead but landed this coho early this morning. Went 2 for 2 on steelhead Wednesday morning but as always with the Huron one day is great then a week of nothing lol. Oh well this coho was a nice surprise this morning took a white jig.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Great fish man!!! So funny too talking about it yesterday, one post above!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

We fished hard for the day and ended up catching 2 steelhead. Couldn't buy a bite all morning and then changed a few things up and late morning, afternoon worked in our favor. It was a great day to get my Dad out for his first time steelheading this year.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Went down to the Huron River on Friday knowing that we were going to get a ton of rain and blow the river out for a few days. The river was in pretty good shape when we got down there the water temp was rising the whole time we were down there it got up to 39 degrees. The clarity was really good about 3ft. of vis. Things were looking in our favor and we did manage to find a few takers on plugs. Great day on the Huron fishing with Holly Wood !!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Nice quality of fish there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

FISHDOCTOR said:


> Went down to the Huron River on Friday knowing that we were going to get a ton of rain and blow the river out for a few days. The river was in pretty good shape when we got down there the water temp was rising the whole time we were down there it got up to 39 degrees. The clarity was really good about 3ft. of vis. Things were looking in our favor and we did manage to find a few takers on plugs. Great day on the Huron fishing with Holly Wood !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 804331
> View attachment 804332
> View attachment 804333


Hey Fish Doctor, 
That hen didn't have a hook puncture in her belly did she?  We hooked one Thursday about that size a tad downriver from there. She barrel rolled over and over and the hook dislodged from her jaw and stuck in her belly. It wasn't long after that happened, she popped free.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster said:


> Hey Fish Doctor,
> That hen didn't have a hook puncture in her belly did she?  We hooked one Thursday about that size a tad downriver from there. She barrel rolled over and over and the hook dislodged from her jaw and stuck in her belly. It wasn't long after that happened, she popped free.


I didn't notice any marks on her that would be funny if it was the same fish though.


----------



## SeanRoss86

Not sure if that was sarcasm, or you’re being a dick, but I got one floating a sack this weekend. 


Levelpebble Angler said:


> They are eating all the king and coho eggs that are flowing down all the gravel spawning areas right now....


----------



## Frank

Ran down to the Huron Sunday afternoon and fished from the dam to Fort St and managed one steelhead on a jig / rubber worm / bobber. I have done better on small rubber worms than wax worms this winter.


----------



## nighttime

Nice wild Huron fish Frank


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Hit the lower stretch yesterday afternoon and finally got my old man out on the river.
Ended up 2-3 with a couple more hits.
Couldn't have asked for a better afternoon on the Huron. Great weather for December, multiple eagle and osprey sightings, and best of all I was able to watch my dad fight and land some fish.


----------



## nighttime

A memory that will last a lifetime, good job on getting your father out there and nice fish!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

nighttime said:


> Nice wild Huron fish Frank


Maybe..... but curious if the left pectoral fin was clipped? Have a pretty hard time imagining it was a natural reproduction fish from the Huron, more likely a stray from elsewhere BUT I guess it could be possible. Out of 13 steelhead for me so far this year, all adipose have been clipped except one, a small male which had a right pectoral fin clipped.


----------



## Swampbuckster

....that said, out of curiosity how DO they clip fins to begin with? A smolts adipose has to be pretty tiny. I picture a fisheries worker with a little pair of baby nail clippers.....boy that would take some time with 60k smolts


----------



## Swampbuckster

Swampbuckster said:


> ....that said, out of curiosity how DO they clip fins to begin with? A smolts adipose has to be pretty tiny. I picture a fisheries worker with a little pair of baby nail clippers.....boy that would take some time with 60k smolts


Asked wife, she has seen it done while picking eggs up for the Salmon in the Classroom program and touring the Wolf Lake Hatchery. She said they do indeed clip every one of them by hand with a little pair of scissors!!!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Turned into a 1 man conversation here. 🤣


----------



## nighttime

I’m sure a few get missed….


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I have only noticed 1 on my 13 so far.


----------



## Frank

Swampbuckster said:


> Maybe..... but curious if the left pectoral fin was clipped? Have a pretty hard time imagining it was a natural reproduction fish from the Huron, more likely a stray from elsewhere BUT I guess it could be possible. Out of 13 steelhead for me so far this year, all adipose have been clipped except one, a small male which had a right pectoral fin clipped.


Swampbuckster,
I also found it odd that the steelhead I caught in the picture had every fin in place (including the left pectoral). Every other steelhead that I have caught in the Huron has had fins missing. Being that most Michigan steelhead smolts need two years (on average) to grow in rivers before migrating, I find it highly unlikely that this is a "natural" fish from the Huron. If it was from the Huron River and lived long enough to smolt, wouldn't it need to be near the rock quarry cold water discharge (Fort St / train trestle area) every summer to survive?

As you and others on this site know, fish stray a lot and often travel long distances to spawn. Michigan tagging research shows that we often get fish from other states on a routine basis. Heck, we even get silver fish straying into the Rouge River periodically to spawn that really astounds people. I attached this old YouTube link of salmon spawning in the Rouge River for some entertainment:


----------



## Swampbuckster

Frank said:


> Swampbuckster,
> I also found it odd that the steelhead I caught in the picture had every fin in place (including the left pectoral). Every other steelhead that I have caught in the Huron has had fins missing. Being that most Michigan steelhead smolts need two years (on average) to grow in rivers before migrating, I find it highly unlikely that this is a "natural" fish from the Huron. If it was from the Huron River and lived long enough to smolt, wouldn't it need to be near the rock quarry cold water discharge (Fort St / train trestle area) every summer to survive?
> 
> As you and others on this site know, fish stray a lot and often travel long distances to spawn. Michigan tagging research shows that we often get fish from other states on a routine basis. Heck, we even get silver fish straying into the Rouge River periodically to spawn that really astounds people. I attached this old YouTube link of salmon spawning in the Rouge River for some entertainment:


Yes, there is no cold enough tributaries to support fry to naturally grow and smolt in the river....but yes oddball occurrences like the cold water discharge or maybe even a farm field drain tile that enters one of a few of the also too warm handful of creeks above F.R. .....but that seems even less likely. Anything possible.
But semi regularly Atlantic are getting caught along with Cohos so strays most definitely seem more.likely. Maybe a Clinton river wild hatch? Maybe a Canadian? If only they tagged more often like they band waterfowl! That would be cool!!!


----------



## Frank

That would be very cool to know where all the fish are coming from by looking at tagging information that could be shared with other states and Canada. I often wonder about the Kings we would find in the Rouge River year after year. NONE ever had fin clips. Makes you wonder about cold water discharges and little out of the way creeks and streams. Maybe the fish do find a way sometimes to do the seemingly impossible. Cool to think that. Mother Nature often surprises us!


----------



## roger15055

Levelpebble angler that is really great that you got your father out! My father has been gone since 1990 and I sure miss fishing and hunting with him. I see you often in your boat out there when I am either shore fishing unsuccessfully or when I am driving. I always pull over to watch to see if anyone catches them . I watched a guy Sunday in a Jon boat bring one in about five pounds and mama said let’s go you remind me of a pestering old man watching people fish!! And of course I said well if I didn’t have to take you to breakfast I could have been tossing some hot and tots. I bet you can guess how the rest of my day went!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Dyin over here...worked 645 am to 9pm today. Week winter shutdown coming up...either burbot/lakers up north or steel on the huron once and grand once.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Dyin over here...worked 645 am to 9pm today. Week winter shutdown coming up...either burbot/lakers up north or steel on the huron once and grand once.


Those are slave hours man! Well at least you got a week of out of it!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler




----------



## roger15055

Awesome nice Christmas Eve present


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Heck ya was a great day to go after em with mild temps. Thanks for reporting.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Had a chance to get out for a bit today and was surprised how high the river was when I got down to the ramp. It was flowing pretty good but In fairly good shape. Ended up with 3 and lost 1 other one on plugs.


----------



## roger15055

Damn you are the DR that’s great


----------



## Swampbuckster

FISHDOCTOR said:


> Had a chance to get out for a bit today and was surprised how high the river was when I got down to the ramp. It was flowing pretty good but In fairly good shape. Ended up with 3 and lost 1 other one on plugs.


It's been fishing good so far this year...


----------



## TroutFishingBear

1 for 2 today bottom bouncing spawn bag. 5 maybe 6 lb hen was the victim. Usually release from the Huron but it was a gut hook. Gave it to in-laws to smoke.

Grand river tomorrow.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Happy new years SE Steel brothas...may your season be blessed with tight lines and bobbers down!!!


----------



## Jeff Beswick

Swampbuckster said:


> Shouldn't be an issue.


Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude

The river was out of its banks this morning, when I crossed it on my way to work. This was just below French Landing dam @ Belleville.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Tim to start sniffing around the river once it comes down.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Its on its way down now.


----------



## brian0013

Swampbuckster said:


> Tim to start sniffing around the river once it comes down.


Is she wide open?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Yes


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Do the walleye and suckers still run up the river like they used to? Been any a moons since I fished it.


----------



## Fishndude

Yes, they do.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fishndude said:


> Yes, they do.


Ok, tnks


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Mr Burgundy said:


> Ok, tnks


Good pike fishing now too, get more ever year


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Huron River contamination in Flat Rock under investigation


The Huron River contamination comes six months after a fuel spill at the local Ford plant.



amp.freep.com




Well this is not good


----------



## Swampbuckster

Aiden Tomashik said:


> Huron River contamination in Flat Rock under investigation
> 
> 
> The Huron River contamination comes six months after a fuel spill at the local Ford plant.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.freep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is not good


Sure ain't. Hopefully just a collection of motor oil in a low spot of the nearby parking lot..... wishful thinking


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> Sure ain't. Hopefully just a collection of motor oil in a low spot of the nearby parking lot..... wishful thinking


At least it is in an area where they have a better chance of keeping it contained.


----------



## Riverboss

I sure hope they get this spill figured out and where it is coming from!!


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster Have you been down to Dodge park to see how the ramp is looking?


----------



## Swampbuckster

FISHDOCTOR said:


> Swampbuckster Have you been down to Dodge park to see how the ramp is looking?


I have not! Got a picture of it sent to me Sunday I think, it was pretty much impassable. I would think it's wide open now though. I think next Thursday I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster said:


> I have not! Got a picture of it sent to me Sunday I think, it was pretty much impassable. I would think it's wide open now though. I think next Thursday I'm going to give it a shot.



Ok thanks for the report. I may head down there next week myself, maybe i will see you down there. Good luck to ya. I drove by the upper river by the Metro parks yesterday and it looked pretty high and dirty.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Water is pretty high right now, just drove by FR ramp and the dam. I know that hulls and FR are useable, Im sure dodge is too now.
Launched Monday out of hulls, water temp was 34.5 and about 1.5ft visibility and no takers in the lower stretch.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Some stable weather coming up, gradual warmup, sun, looking like Thursday will be a good day.


----------



## michcats

Next week should be game on hopefully human error doesnt damage the fishery any farther than they already have smh


----------



## Fishndude

On the news the other night, they said that whatever is polluting the Huron is coming out of the ground. Fox2 news. I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

They have been taking samples of the soil in the surrounding area around the dam. Crews have set up base camp by the animal shelter by the fish ladder. Huroc remains closed.


----------



## nighttime

I wonder if they’re doing above and below dam?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

They are.


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Steel factory eyed as potential source of Huron River chemical leak


The EPA issued a notice of federal interest to Flat Rock Metals this weekend and are excavating around the riverside factory.




www.mlive.com





An Update for everyone. Looks like the park will be closed a while.


----------



## Fishndude

*Nearly 100-year-old underground tank the source of spill into Huron River in Flat Rock*



Nearly 100-year-old underground tank the source of spill into Huron River in Flat Rock


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished for the day starting around 9:30 and hung up the towel around 3:30. Worked from Dodge to below FR launch, back trolling numerous locations. Slow and fast water. Than ran down low and worked our way up to Labo. Did have one takedown but that was all for the day. Assuming most winter fish pushed upriver, spring fish yet to arrive. Was expecting at least one dark fish or two. Water temp started at 33.4 in the morning and hit 35.5 by afternoon. Did notice a faint old fuel or kerosene smell while in the upper reaches below Flat Rock. Maybe due to the spill? But there was no sheen anywhere in the river noticeable. It should heat up here in a week or two with incoming warmth and precipitation...Most likely switching gears to walleye and everything else that bites, but sure I'll find myself on the river at least once or twice more before its over. Was a good winter for me. Brought 26 fish to the net since November. Happy with those results.
Test towed the Steel Caddy with the Maverick....pulled better than my old 1/2 ton did. Had a canned venison stew lunch and a few Pabst, was a good day for a boat ride none the less.


----------



## michcats

Thanks for the report no pike sightings? Usually gets good right before the 15th


----------



## Swampbuckster

michcats said:


> Thanks for the report no pike sightings? Usually gets good right before the 15th


Visibility was 1.5 or so.... wasn't looking for them


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Flat Rock’s second chemical spill points to hazards of underground tanks | Bridge Michigan


Investigators believe a nearly century-old fuel storage tank on land now being used by a metal factory may be causing the ongoing chemical leak in the Huron River.




www.bridgemi.com





Update they believe to have found the cause, and are excavating it.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

michcats said:


> Thanks for the report no pike sightings? Usually gets good right before the 15th


I fished Huron River pike Mecca for 45 min today upriver. Pike were not active today or I woulda hit one. This Saturday should turn em on


----------



## michcats

Thanks yeah i might go out if i dont hit the ice one more time i always change my mind several times and never sure until i hit the freeway where im heading lol will report back
Ps my d river shore spots should pick up soon there were more steelhead mixed in with the early eyes last year hope its a repeat😀😀😀😀


----------



## michcats

Fished from hulls to labo this morning threw tots spoons and rapalas no hits. Water was real dirty maybe 6in vis. Gotta clear up a bit


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

michcats said:


> Thanks yeah i might go out if i dont hit the ice one more time i always change my mind several times and never sure until i hit the freeway where im heading lol will report back
> Ps my d river shore spots should pick up soon there were more steelhead mixed in with the early eyes last year hope its a repeat😀😀😀😀


You were catching steelhead in the Detroit river? I'm sure a few are in there, but consistently?


----------



## michcats

Def not consistent but there were more than usual last year. But i also started the end of feb from shore


----------



## Swampbuckster

Today was a day of two seasons. We arrived at Dodge just before light with an outside temperature of a balmy 18*F. The wind was stiff out of the SW. Downfloat, Deadly Ted and I worked our way downriver a bit and began our program. The first fish we landed took Teddy's choice of a Blue Pirate 3.0 on a stern planer. Teddy worked that fish in like a pro and just like that we had one in the boat. On the stringer she went for a future meal. Shortly after the battle, a snow squall moved in which reduced visibility and our morale as the wind pushed the flakes sideways and straight into our eyeballs as we worked upriver. The next event, a takedown, ended up on a Grinch pattern 3.0 but released just before Downfloat was able to get ahold of the rod. The snow continued and we all questioned what was so enticing about Spring steelhead...... all of my winter trips have been warmer than this! After running a few other locations without any more success, we ended up at one of my favorite areas. The air temperature finally began to increase. Next thing we knew the sun came out and the winds died down. Our spirits were lifted and about ten minutes into our float, we took our second fish of the day, an unclipped winter buck of around 8-9 lbs that crushed an orange and yellow square-bill. This old man put up a good fight at first, even breaking surface and performing an almost-jump but mostly a flop out of the water. After a few more seconds and rod bends expelling energy, he quickly surrendered and came to the surface, where I dragged him in like an old coho. Assuming this guy was present during the pre,current, and post oil spill, we determined it best he shall quickly be released. I'd say to spawn again another year but I think his time is limited. Yet another large specimen of an unclipped Huron river steelhead. Wherever these unclipped fish are from, they all pack some weight with them and have been absolutely gorgeous specimens of steelhead. We continued fishing hard as the wind began to gust and overcast skies moved overhead. We transitioned to rolling and floating spawn in a few other key locations with no success. By 4:45 we were ready to throw the towel in and call it a day. Water temp started out at 33.5 and ended up approaching 36 degrees by the time we finished up.


----------



## michcats

You the man swamp good to see our silver friends are coming out to play!!!!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fishing sucked this afternoon. 4 hrs no bites no sign, nobody else caught any or had any bites either.
Lost several lures, broke a rod tip (admittedly Walmart rod bought 6 yrs ago). Damnit lol


----------



## michcats

Lol some of them wallmart poles are great one and done salmon poles for sep some even go 2 years


----------



## Wyandotte

TroutFishingBear said:


> ... broke a rod tip (admittedly Walmart rod bought 6 yrs ago). Damnit lol


Until the kid quits yanking on every snag until it snaps, a $6 Zebco from Walmart is the only pole he gets.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

About 12 hours of fishing the Huron this week from land and boat and I managed 1 good eater sized walleye on march 15th at about 6:00am. Released of course. Sure are a lot of anglers out and about now.


----------



## brian0013

Anyone know how the river is looking after the rain


----------



## Swampbuckster

Was further up in the system below Belleville this morning. Can say dirty and rising. Thinking it's gonna be off for two days or so. Should be game on again after she hits her crest and starts falling.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Running a tad high and rising at the dam. Looks a little dirty but not blown out. Its probably going to get worse before it gets better though.


----------



## brian0013

Is there a gauge below FR? Might have to pull the waders out Clinton is on its way down


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Not any more unfortunately


----------



## brian0013

Who ever is doing the rain dance stop it lol


----------



## here2




----------



## here2

Flat rock around 12 today fyi

tony


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Water is rising but not dirty. I’ll be head back down tomorrow and see what it’s looking like. But more rain predicted for Tuesday and Wednesday which will more than likely blow it out for at least 3 or 4 days.


----------



## bob-erdown

So are lake run steelhead safe for eating on the Huron? Or does PFAS put them off limits too?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

If you catch a steelhead worth keeping (chrome) then you are safe to keep it. I have ate a few chrome fish from last spring and this past fall and Im doing just fine.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I dont recommend eating a dark fish, from any river for that matter.


----------



## bob-erdown

Good to know. I haven't fished the river that far downstream before, but I might give it a try this year.


----------



## michcats

Migratory fish are ok to eat within reason meaning not daily. But resident fish are in the danger zone as far as consuption.


----------



## davidjg1966

Actually the fish consumption advisory lists steelhead as limited consumption, meaning just a couple times a year. I would only eat the smaller fish myself.


----------



## MickL

The cover of the Attachment says 2018. It seems like there would be a more recent guide but i don't know of one.


----------



## twohats

MickL said:


> The cover of the Attachment says 2018. It seems like there would be a more recent guide but i don't know of one.



Ya, I cant find anything newer than that. You would think it would be updated every couple years.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished from 8-3 today. Hooked up with a feisty hen today while rolling spawn. What a blast. Also landed one walleye in surprisingly fast water. Back again Sunday for another battle on the H.

















Water was high with 1.5 ft visibility. Water temp began at 40 and hit 42.3 by the afternoon.


----------



## roger15055

Man that is a great day for sure and you are Rockin it this spring !!


----------

